# cd1ev2 and pioneer deh 80prs



## WTF1978 (Apr 12, 2012)

Would it work (and also sound good) to run a set of cd1e v2 hlcds off of a pioneer deh 80 prs? I'm thinking of using the amp in the head unit to power them seeing as they don't need much anyway. Thoughts?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

work yes sound good? depends on what the rest of your system consists of.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

WTF1978 said:


> Would it work (and also sound good) to run a set of cd1e v2 hlcds off of a pioneer deh 80 prs? I'm thinking of using the amp in the head unit to power them seeing as they don't need much anyway. Thoughts?


Don't need much yes but I don't think HU power will sound good on horns... 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Main thing is you have to way to match the gains of the amps on the other speakers.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

WTF1978 said:


> Would it work (and also sound good) to run a set of cd1e v2 hlcds off of a pioneer deh 80 prs? I'm thinking of using the amp in the head unit to power them seeing as they don't need much anyway. Thoughts?


For a few months I was running my Gedlee Summas ($6000 speakers) off of an iPod dock from Jamo ($300).

Heresy, I know.

I couldn't tell any real difference between that and my solid state amp which I usually use. (A receiver with a Tripath chipset.)

I've used single ended triodes too, and the soundstage sounded a lil' better, but nothing huge.

Obviously I'm a bit of a ******* when it comes to amplifier selection though. Maybe I'm deaf. I dunno.


----------

